# Meet my new dog



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I got a new dog on Sunday, she's a 1 year old skinny pittie mix, 27lbs. I call her Indy (I went to Indianapolis to get her).

She actually does not chew cords and she let me trim those nails









"You gonna eat all those noodles yourself?"


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

I went back to the top to see if he was a mix pit. Very cute


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Is this a dog for you to keep? Not a foster? Congrats, she sure is cute! Looks energetic and playful too! Future flyball/agility dog? 

Coke seems delighted to have a new friend, while Nikon seems so resigned and long-suffering, LOL!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's cute


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Both are cute!!!

whats your camera =) ?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lucia she is for keeps (assuming there are no major issues, which there haven't been yet). I should have kept my foster Luna, keep kicking myself about that one. Incidentally this dog was named Luna so I had to change her name, since my Luna is on my flyball team and comes over to my house. Willy alerted me to this dog almost two months ago I think, knowing I was casually looking for a small mixed breed dog to rescue and not having any luck with rescues or shelters (one rescue *denied* me, lol, all the shelter dogs I looked at were much too big or had issues I'm not prepared to deal with right now). This one came on my radar and after almost two months of mulling it over, I couldn't think of a reason *not* to get her. She was free, spayed, housebroken, even came with an unregistered microchip, good with dogs if not a little rough at times. She has a little SA when I leave her in the van (if it's moving, she's cool) and when I go to work and she can get pushy and mouthy when she's worked up or really tired but nothing that can't be overcome. One thing I noticed right away is that she does NOT door or gate dash! I've NEVER had a young dog, foster dog, dog-sitting dog, etc that has been so *good* about moving back and not trying to push through the door and follow me. She is very sweet and really loves my husband.

She was a stray in Indy and unclaimed at the shelter. She was on the euth list because she was so mouthy and "bit" someone at an adoption event. Being a high kill shelter that was a death sentence. The person I got her from pulled her out maybe minutes before her death and had been fostering her. She wanted to keep her but is very busy (she trains her own dogs and travels the country putting on dog shows at zoos and fairs). Willy, my husband, and I went to the zoo on Sunday to watch her dog show and get Luna/Indy. I just have to bring her back if I don't like her (but I already bought her dog license, registered her chip, and will be getting her U-FLI run number as soon as I think of a clever long name).


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow Indy is BEAUTIFUL! Congrats she looks like a sweetie


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Nikon looks a bit put out for the momen  

My kids have a dog I swear is a Beagle-Pit mix and looks a lot like her (only heavier but they are to blame for that). They won't accept the pit part but he is an absolute sweetheart of a dog who is bossed around by the mini-chi they rescued. [The two dogs absolutely adore each other]


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

She looks like she's gonna be FAST. Love her build! Congrats, what an excellent find. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations, she's gorgeous


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She's definitely part pit (or Staffy, but true Staffies and mixes are rare other than the mixes being bred for flyball). She's ALL head!

She's great with Nikon. They don't play but she takes her cues from him and they will lick each other's face, sleep back to back, etc. Coke will take some time. They both like to play rough and sometimes Coke starts wrestling matches that he doesn't intend to finish and then gets annoyed by her even though he started it. There have been no fights and I don't foresee any but sometimes those two get LOUD and I intervene because it's annoying to me. She had a great time with Danielle's Frag, they both seem to like the heavy body-slamming and chasing. Coke likes to chase dogs and body slam but then gets testy when the other dog reciprocates, lol.

That last pic in the set with Nikon was taken around 2am and when my sister came over that day to let my dogs out she brought along her dog-sitting dog and let them play for HOURS. At the time I wondered why Nikon was acting so dead after being in the house all day.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Liesje said:


> I just have to bring her back if I don't like her (but I already bought her dog license, registered her chip, and will be getting her U-FLI run number as soon as I think of a clever long name).


Yeah... bring her back to ME! :rofl:
This little girl is such a cool dog! I'm glad to have gotten to meet her and play with her a bit before she headed up to MI.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

She's adorable. Congrats Lies!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

She's beautiful!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a pretty little girl, lovely body. congrats on your new addition


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I love how unique she is. Can't wait to see how she progresses! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great looking dog! She looks very happy and very lucky to have you as a pet guardian. Congratulations.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Lovely dog, beautiful shape. That head is just massive! :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I bet she would love agility! Pretty markings


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

She looks like she's related to my Ilka.  According to the DNA profile I did, Ilka is mostly Bulldog and Italian Greyhound, with a dash each of AmStaff and Collie.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Shes a cutie. Get some meat in her lol Congrats on the addition


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LeoRose said:


> She looks like she's related to my Ilka.  According to the DNA profile I did, Ilka is mostly Bulldog and Italian Greyhound, with a dash each of AmStaff and Collie.


Interesting, thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

TommyB681 said:


> Shes a cutie. Get some meat in her lol Congrats on the addition


She was actually a bit tubby when she was pulled from the shelter. I don't like to bulk up dogs just for the sake of it, especially a young, active dog involved in sports. She's a small, lean dog with fine bone (other than the head) and her foster mom got her in excellent condition. She may muscle up more as she matures but not having any clue what breeds she is, who knows.


----------

